# Anyone using the Agora Clinic in Brighton?



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

We've been using the agora for the past 2 years, has anyone been there or is there at the moment?  What do think of the service?


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello 

I'm not using that clinic at the moment but have looked into it as a possibility as I have friends I could stay with in Brighton. It looks lovely but what are your experiences? Xx


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

We have found the nurses to me great, always smiling and happy, they are always positive.  We have found the Dr's have less or no bedside manner, detached and unable to empathise.  Sadly we feel it's more of a business than a service.  I found my last egg collection very traumatic, the room you wait in before theatre is very cold, and the curtain screened individual area's are very small, and you can hear everyone's private consultations.  I felt like a piece of meat on a conveyor belt!  As we have only been to the Agora, we don't know if this is standard level?  The Agora is the nearest clinic to us, but we've had 3 unsuccessful IVF's with them, and can only afford to borrow money for 1 last try, so we're going to have a 2nd opinion, and look into going to the ARGC in London, they have the best success rates in UK.


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, we never actually used the agora though it's nearest to us as we got a cold clinical impression of them on a visit so I have an idea of what you feel. We ended up at the lister in London who are great, all the Dr's have been good and the nurses are warm and friendly. Obviously we are biased as our son came from there but we have had subsequent failed cycle and they could not have been more supportive to us, currently cycling again with them and very happy so far.
Don't know much about ARGC but I have heard from others they are very expensive but then I guess there must be a reason for it? 
Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi   


Just wondering if any of you had considered the Esperance in Eastbourne.  A bit too home spun for some (although they have painted the place since I was last there!) but lovely staff.  I never once felt like I was on a conveyor belt, the service was very personal and staff went above and beyond the call of duty when I freaked out in the middle of the night about when to give an injection    It's a very small clinic and the prices were considerably lower than London (and the Agora).  They also managed to get me pregnant when hormonally I was considered a hopeless case   


Upsyxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi lisaclaire I have no experience of Agora so can't help you there- you mentioned ARGC but they have in the past not treated same sex couples or single women- they will say they don't have sperm bank there, but the import it for heterosexual couples. ARGC is v expensive they expect you to attend daily for bloods and return later if needed for repeats- my worst day was 3 lots of blood test 2 scans and there for 7 hrs when stimming- as you say it is individualized but you are v much a conveyor belt/herd !

I went to the Lister for a 7 th opinion and was impressed they seemed v nice I saw dr jaya who was lovely but they dont do surrogacy there. crgh/uch in London were also v good both are in the top 5 success rates in uk for IVF. Another consideration maybe go to Zita west clinic as Dr George Ndweke from CARE in Nottinghsm has moved there and doing ivf he also had great results this used to be the only non London clinic in top 5 . Good luck



Lisaclaire said:


> We have found the nurses to me great, always smiling and happy, they are always positive. We have found the Dr's have less or no bedside manner, detached and unable to empathise. Sadly we feel it's more of a business than a service. I found my last egg collection very traumatic, the room you wait in before theatre is very cold, and the curtain screened individual area's are very small, and you can hear everyone's private consultations. I felt like a piece of meat on a conveyor belt! As we have only been to the Agora, we don't know if this is standard level? The Agora is the nearest clinic to us, but we've had 3 unsuccessful IVF's with them, and can only afford to borrow money for 1 last try, so we're going to have a 2nd opinion, and look into going to the ARGC in London, they have the best success rates in UK.


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks JJ1, your the 1st person I've found who was any experience of the ARGC, it sounds as though you didn't have a good experience.  
Thanks tinnki, Several people have recommended the Lister, its seems they are the people to try next.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

No that's not the case I would recommend ARGC highly, they are thorough and told me I had a damaged uterus, immune problems etc etc and surrogacy was my option in 2007, they refused to treat me once until I had surgery on my uterus (unlike the Bridge who took my money and did nothing different).  I chose to ignore and plough on trying anywhere that would give me a glimpse of hope and a go with DE (so I could carry a child).

I went to the Lister and CRGH for appts (both on the saem day!!) when I had a surrogate but was wanting to try with my own old eggs (I'm now 43) both clinics were helpful and have similar results, but the Lister don't have a license for surrogacy which I was misinformed about by the receptionist when I booked. My surrogate (a family friend) then pulled out so no option and now I def need DE's!

I saw Dr Jaya and she was a lovely lady at the Lister and v understanding, she'd been recommended by a FF, if you have immune issues Dr Thun soes them at the Lister.

L


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry I misunderstood, when you said 'ARGC have in the past not treated same sex couples or single women- they will say they don't have sperm bank there, but the import it for heterosexual couples.  ARGC is v expensive they expect you to attend daily for bloods and return later if needed for repeats- my worst day was 3 lots of blood test 2 scans and there for 7 hrs  when stimming- as you say it is individualized but you are v much a conveyor belt/herd !'  
I thought of this was a negative, but actually it means they are very thorough, hopefully their discrimination between same sex and heterosexual couples has changed.

Thanks for your insight. Lisaclaire x


----------

